# Any plans to drag in accelerometer driver from STMicroelectronics?



## A.Petrov (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi!
Just a subject.
Here is a linux source SUB-tree from manufacturer:








						linux/drivers/iio/accel at v4.19-stm32mp · STMicroelectronics/linux
					

Linux kernel source tree. Contribute to STMicroelectronics/linux development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Here is a plain independed driver sources:








						GitHub - STMicroelectronics/STMems_Standard_C_drivers: Platform-independent drivers for STMicroelectronics MEMS motion and environmental sensors, based on standard C programming language.
					

Platform-independent drivers for STMicroelectronics MEMS motion and environmental sensors, based on standard C programming language. - GitHub - STMicroelectronics/STMems_Standard_C_drivers: Platfor...




					github.com
				




for example, this HW sensor installed in DELL Inpirion 3147. Visible via boot deviceprobe as 


> uhid0: <STMicroelectronics STSENSORHUB, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.32, addr 3> on usbus0


usbconfig -d ugen0.4 dump_all_config_desc:


> Configuration index 0
> 
> bLength = 0x0009
> bDescriptorType = 0x0002
> ...



Perhaps, the same HW-device present in any "YOGA" ("2-in-1" or other named) notebooks, with a 180 degree flipping screen


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi.

This sort of subject usually get more attention in mail lists, where most of developers hang. The forum is more towards to sysadmins and end users.

Cheers.


----------



## A.Petrov (Feb 12, 2019)

Let's dig into the residence of developers... On updates arrive, I'll repost suggestions here for keyword search response.
[User gone left to perform a subscribe to maillists]


----------



## shkhln (Feb 12, 2019)

As a GPL USB (?) driver this probably fits into Webcamd scope.


----------

